

UN, via the ITU, looking to regulate the internet - secretwhistle
http://www.digitopoly.org/2012/01/29/invasion-of-the-internet-body-snatchers/

======
secretwhistle
This, in particular, is disturbing:

"The ITU is one of those international organizations that does not have to
answer to anybody in particular. None of its decision makers have to stand for
reelection. None of the leaders have much to fear from any web-based protest."

